
Why ending 'production hell' might hurt Tesla badly - jf_midwest
http://noblackmirrorthanks.blogspot.com/2018/01/why-tesla-wont-mass-produce-cars-theory.html
======
anovikov
Sounds like BS to me; why would the demand be low? EV demand in general is
crazy, everything which is produced seem to sell instantly, and it grows by
50+% a year. No overstocking is possible for the many years to come. And Model
3 in particular seem to not be worse than most other models existing on the
market today.

------
ecpottinger
Also in Tesla already has TODAY 400,000 pre-orders for the car where people
have already deposited a $1000.

So without adding a single sales they already have more orders for their car
than all the non-Chinese electric car producers.

